# Dual or single prices..what do you think?



## finky (May 29, 2012)

So the time is fast approaching when the coffee shop will open. One of our last decisions is whether or not to have 'in' and 'out' pricing. A few of the smaller enterprises like ours appear to have just one price whilst the bigger chains have dual pricing, although the differential seems to be around 10-15% rather than the full 20% implied by the added value of consuming 'in'.

We only have seating for 12.......what are your opinions/experiences if you don't mind me asking!

Thanks.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally I'm not for it. Having people seated inside is a good thing for the business, so should be encouraged rather than charged at a premium.


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I do like single pricing aswell.....and as you say, having a buzz about the place is very desirable.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Whilst I completely agree it means you are likely to be either expensive to take out or cheap to sit in! either way it puts you at somewhat of a minor competitive disadvantage IMHO.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Only if price is the basis of your competitive strategy


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

true!! but whatever your strategy the customer is always going to judge by price before they've sampled the no doubt increased quality because you always pay before you taste!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Agree








But usually customers won't even see the menu if they don't come in, and if the place is lively then customers are more likely to come in and take a look. We can agree to disagree tho







 It's a quandry for sure.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

As a customer only and I went in somewhere with duel pricing, I'd get the takeout even if I wanted to sit in. I do understand the reasons behind duel pricing, it's just one of the things that gets my back up unfortunately.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Just my tuppence worth... but I think if I was restricted to 12 seats then I'd want to attract as much takeaway business as possible so would price it accordingly.

Bear in mind though that takeaway sales are more costly for you once you factor in the price of a good quality cup and lid.


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

Thank you very much for all the replies. I am tending towards one price for simplicity and competitiveness but the demographic is quite well off where the shop is and the customers will be well used to dual pricing .....maybe just a very small premium for in might work.


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

A place not far from me has quite a simple dual pricing structure where the menu simply says "takeaway price = sit in price less 20p"

Maybe gives you the best of both worlds. That way, it's communicated as a discount for takeaway opposed to paying a premium to sit in.


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

bdt, that is a very interesting approach ,thanks.


----------

